# Password Protecting specific books on a Kindle



## LukeSkywalker (May 25, 2011)

Hi,

My 10yr old is lovin his Kindle ( even though he'd like it to be more ipad-ish...but that's another story )

Anyways, my wife now wants to share his kindle and download some adult themed books that would not be suitable for him to read.

Can you suggest how we might secure/hide/protect specific books on a kindle from being read by different family members?

If not, can you suggest a workaround?

Thanks

Luke


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome Luke.  You can password protect the whole device, but it's an all or nothing thing.  I would suggest purchasing a second Kindle -- they'll probably find that sharing doesn't work well anyway. 

If the second Kindle is on the same account, the boy will have access to all the books purchased via Archived items, though, so you'll probably want to set some rules about what he's allowed to download and keep an eye on it.  

Alternatively, the second Kindle could be on a completely different account.


----------



## LukeSkywalker (May 25, 2011)

Ok thanks for the prompt response. 

That's perfectly clear now.

Luke


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

LukeSkywalker said:


> My 10yr old...


Hmmm, so is there another film on the way - Star Wars: The Next Generation?


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

Your wife could deregister the Kindle and delete her books when it's yor son's turn, then re-register it and re-download. But it would be_much_ more convenient to have two Kindles with two accounts.


----------

